
The long lost art of squatting - skurpyun
https://quartzy.qz.com/1121077/to-solve-problems-caused-by-sitting-learn-to-squat/?
======
megamindbrian2
I squat all the time. Especially when I am listening to someone speaking in my
kitchen. I feel like a child.

